# Mighty Mite at The Burlington Guitar Show!!!



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

*​*You will be able to view and purchase the latest offerings from Mighty Mite at the up and coming Burlington Guitar Show...

There will be a wide selection of necks and bodies to choose from, as well as special package pricing with EMG, Seymour Duncan, & Fender pickups and accessories...

Here is the info...

:food-smiley-004:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-amp-gear-shows/52831-burlington-guitar-show-swap.html#post450220


----------



## 59jazzmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

Great to have you on board Jason !!


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks!!!

Really looking forward to The Burlington Guitar Show, and meeting up with so many that frequent this board...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Jaaay01 said:


> *​*You will be able to view and purchase the latest offerings from Mighty Mite at the up and coming Burlington Guitar Show...


Are you a Mighty Mite Dealer/distributor jaaay01?


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am presently the largest in Canada...

I have been fortunate enough to be included in working with Mighty Mite / Westheimer Corp / CorTek on some of the new product releases for later on this year...

There is also a very extensive website in the works, which will also include accessories from Fender, Seymour Duncan, and EMG to name a few...

As a Canadian I was tired of trying to deal with the U.S when ordering parts...This is something I am doing my best to change in our favor...

I am also looking for local Canadian talent to spotlight, and create symbiotic relationships with...Together we can accomplish a lot...

if you are interested in product in the mean time, let me know, and I will get it out to you...
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually I was interested in becoming a dealer in Edmonton. I do not know of any in Western Canada, I emailed the main info address and they never got back to me.
Shoot me a P.M. with the details if you would.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's nice to know that we have a contact for Mighty Mite right here at GC.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have one gripe about Mighty Mite...they should dress the ends of the frets on their necks or figure out a pre cut process in which they aren't sticking out beyond the wood after installation.

When people order a neck they don't want to go about having to have work done to the neck. I have seen many complaints about fret level as well but I can't say that I have experience with that - my gripe is the sharp fret ends.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been through Long & Macquade many times and seen sharp Fret ends on many guitars, Of all price range.

Strangely It seems that the more expensive and more cheap the more often it has sharper frets. 
The middle of the road have the nice clean rolled frets.


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am so glad you brought this up!!! 

(In short...lol)

Hmmm...Where to start??? Ah yes, here is a good place...

What are the busiest times of year for a luthier??? Answer is spring & fall...

Why??? These are the times of year when you will get the biggest fluctuation in weather, humidity, etc...

This is also the time you are most likely to feel the end of the tangs on your neck. Whether it is a seasoned 20 year old neck or a new one...(more so on a new one)...

The location where you live will also play a part in this...ie. If you live on the coast, you are more likely to see a larger variance in the weather, thus possibly a greater chance of expansion and contraction in the wood in your neck...

I check every neck prior to it being shipped, and if it is need of a quick fret dress, then one is done...This however will not guarantee that once it is received that a quick touch up will not be needed. 

If you are a luthier then you will know what to expect when ordering parts for a custom build, even if you make them yourself...Chances are they will all require some sort of tweak, modification, adjustment, etc...

For some reason, the general public thinks that by ordering parts through a supplier, that they just have to assemble them, and presto you have a well made instrument...If it was that easy there would no need for the luthier industry!!!

The wood for Mighty Mite necks & bodies primarily comes from the best material available in the world, Canada, where it is then shipped overseas (Indonesia), to a factory owned by one of the largest guitar manufacturers in the world, Cor-Tek. 

As we all know the weather in Canada (where the material is harvested), to the weather in Indonesia, (where the necks and bodies are manufactured), takes you from one extreme to the next. All companies do thier best to account for moisture content, etc., but in the end, you are dealing with a virgin neck...

Once it has finished being manufactured in Indonesia, it is then shipped back to North America, (spending weeks in a hot, humid container on the water), ultimately ending up in Illinois . It is then shipped again to a dealer somewhere, and then shipped to you in Nova Scotia...How many different weather extremes / climate changes did we go through for your neck???

Is it no wonder that a fret dress is in order???

I have had this same conversation with Warmoth, AllParts, and a few others...the consensus is that you should be prepared to do more when ordering a neck, then just attaching it to the body...

The Cor-Tek factory OEM's for Ibanez, G & L, Fender, Cort, Gibson, to name a few...So to think it was just the Mighty Mite neck you received that had tangs that needed to be dressed, and that no one else possibly runs into this issue would be naive...

With the amount of overseas production, we are experiencing these days, the fret dress will be something more and more main stream...Just because something reads Made in U.S.A, doesn't mean all the parts originate from there...

I hope this gives you a little more insight on what to expect when ordering parts in the future...

We are planning a series of YouTube videos in the future on this subject. I will let the GC community know when it is ready to view...

As a quick side note, we teach the fret dress in the Conestoga Strat Build class...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Let us know what your website is when you can. I live in the wastes of Northern Ontario and would dearly love to have easy access to parts (pots, hardware, switches, files, etc.) within Canada.


----------

